# Embertone Stranger Themes Contest



## resound (Mar 7, 2017)

I think this is a really cool idea for a contest. Composers submit a simple theme, then later pick someone else's theme to arrange into a full composition. There are prizes for both the theme writers and the arrangers. 

http://www.embertone.com/strangerthemes/


----------



## Haakond (Mar 7, 2017)

Count me in!


----------

